
The Finnish developers indict Windows Phone 7 and RIM - srikar
http://scobleizer.com/2011/06/02/the-finnish-developers-indict-windows-phone-7-and-rim/
======
jinushaun
A bit anecdotal, but I agree with their sentiment that WP7 shouldn't have
Windows in its name. Thank goodness MS didn't call the Xbox the Windows Games
Station and put desktop Windows on it.

~~~
listic
Correct me if I'm wrong, but Windows Phone 7 doesn't even seem to have any
windows in the interface left (they replaced them with tiles, right?) That
makes the name nonsensical.

